# Nuclear Strike 6! ~the Enlistment



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Figured it's about time for the quarterly destruction, rather, annihilation of a fellow BOTL! You know the drill, sign your name on the dotted line. Classified Intel will be sent via PM sometime near Launch Date. thanks!

1. Sarge
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
and so on


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

guess we can Nuclear Strike DOA... well it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I didnt see this thread Sarge. Dependant on target count me in. 

1. Sarge
2. Tashaz
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

1. Sarge
2. Tashaz
3. The Brain
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

the_brain said:


> 1. Sarge
> 2. Tashaz
> 3. The Brain
> 4.
> ...


Oh crap-! NARF! LOL.


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

A noob wants in on this

1. Sarge
2. Tashaz
3. The Brain
4. justbrew77
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

1. Sarge
2. Tashaz
3. The Brain
4. justbrew77
5. kapathy
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

1. Sarge
2. Tashaz
3. The Brain
4. justbrew77
5. kapathy
6. ouirknotamuzd(aka The Herfabomber)
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

1. Sarge
2. Tashaz
3. The Brain
4. justbrew77
5. kapathy
6. ouirknotamuzd(aka The Herfabomber)
7. BigSarge
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

looking pretty weak.... big thanks to those who have jumped in.... guess no one wants to come out and play anymore. that's too bad for all these poor intended bastards. Maybe I should tell everyone we're going after Pinky since he's the cause of all the Brains madness.


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

BigSarge said:


> 1. Sarge
> 2. Tashaz
> 3. The Brain
> 4. justbrew77
> ...


It's been awhile.......time to jump back into the deep end


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

1. Sarge
2. Tashaz
3. The Brain
4. justbrew77
5. kapathy
6. ouirknotamuzd(aka The Herfabomber)
7. BigSarge
8. angryeaglesfan
9. mcgreggor57
10.


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

1. Sarge
2. Tashaz
3. The Brain
4. justbrew77
5. kapathy
6. ouirknotamuzd(aka The Herfabomber)
7. BigSarge
8. angryeaglesfan
9. mcgreggor57
10. Trilobyte


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

bump it up. I know we can get more than 10! :thumb:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Why I would never miss one of these Nuclear thingy's 

1. Sarge
2. Tashaz
3. The Brain
4. justbrew77
5. kapathy
6. ouirknotamuzd(aka The Herfabomber)
7. BigSarge
8. angryeaglesfan
9. mcgreggor57
10. Trilobyte 
11. E Dogg


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Sign me up! It's been too long since I've had the pleasure of wrecking someone's mailbox! :grin:


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

count me in !!!


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

1. Sarge
2. Tashaz
3. The Brain
4. justbrew77
5. kapathy
6. ouirknotamuzd(aka The Herfabomber)
7. BigSarge
8. angryeaglesfan
9. mcgreggor57
10. Trilobyte 
11. E Dogg 
12.eyesack
13.exprime8
14.andrprosh


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

starting to look good. Great job guys! 

bump it up for the good Morning crew! 

oh who oh who will it be


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

final push.... going, going....


----------



## nadroj (Mar 27, 2012)

Sarge said:


> final push.... going, going....


Noobs allowed to partake?


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Sarge said:


> final push.... going, going....


*Brain:* Maybe you should bomb kapathy for stealing your idea and troops...


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Hmmmm... I may be able to spare a couple of dog rockets and cat nuggets... I'll scoop the kitty litter while awaiting details of the target and launch date.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

Can I join?? I'd love to send some sticks out to some BOTL

I already have three targets in mind lol


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

In. Destruction eminent


----------



## Ortiz (Feb 9, 2012)

Count me in, time to join the fun.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Maybe you should bomb kapathy for stealing your idea and troops...


Oh come on now ..... there was no stealing .... there was in fact quite a few pms..... do feel a lil guilty though


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Can I get in on this? I promise to be very very bad!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

kapathy said:


> Oh come on now ..... there was no stealing .... there was in fact quite a few pms..... do feel a lil guilty though


what PMs? I recall no such things. :tongue1:

Sorry for the delay guys... Really hadn't planned to let this go so long. Took this weekend off for my b-day so I kinda got screwed having to work too many days in a row so I haven't had the chance to really get details out to everyone... With the PO being closed for Memorial day it makes no sense trying to get it out this week... So expect to have some PMs Sat-Sun night probably. Thanks Everyone! And again, I apologize for the lengthy delay in getting this rolling...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Sarge said:


> what PMs? I recall no such things. :tongue1:
> 
> Sorry for the delay guys... Really hadn't planned to let this go so long. Took this weekend off for my b-day so I kinda got screwed having to work too many days in a row so I haven't had the chance to really get details out to everyone... With the PO being closed for Memorial day it makes no sense trying to get it out this week... So expect to have some PMs Sat-Sun night probably. Thanks Everyone! And again, I apologize for the lengthy delay in getting this rolling...


If you could let me know via PM of the target in the meantime that would be appreciated. Otherwise I'll be an aftershock that suffers from erectile dysfunction after being 7 days late. ound:


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

It's all good man, just let me know. Biggie is ready to strike with extreme prejudice.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

did I make it in time????? I want in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Reino said:


> did I make it in time????? I want in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


dam slacker. about time you get your ass in here. I told you about this shit 4 weeks ago! :spank::lol::tease::tongue1: Lol, yeah you're good bro! Hopefully one of the days this weekend I'll get around to it. Having Fri-Sun off I should have plenty of time. :thumb:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

<<<<has an itchy trigger finger. :mischief: :spy:


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

waits for target


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

That list is full of heavy hitters!. Definately subscribing to see the total destruction caused by this nuclear strike! Go get em boys!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

nadroj said:


> Noobs allowed to partake?


everyone is free to drop bombs! just no stink bombs or chemical bombs please. :thumb:

that was strange, that was the last reply then I reply and a whole bunch of messages pop in. Lol...

details will be going out soon. :mischief:


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

always great to see the destruction of these! unfortunately have to resupply a little before I can bomb again.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah, what's up with the wait on this lol? Target hasn't been named yet?


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Hey Sarge!!! Are we still doing this thing or what??? I need to bomb some one soon!!!!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

I suddenly have this sequence stuck in my head.

Gold Two: The guns - they've stopped!
Gold Five: Stabilize your rear deflectors... Watch for enemy fighters.
Gold Leader: They're coming in! Three marks at 2-10!
Gold Leader: It's no good, I can't maneuver!
Gold Five: Stay on target.
Gold Leader: *We're too close!*
Gold Five: Stay on target!
Gold Leader: Loosen up!
Gold Five: Gold Five to Red leader, lost Tiree, lost Dutch.
Red Leader: I copy, Gold Leader.
Gold Five: It came from... behind!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

ok, guys, don't go thinking I've forgot. I haven't yet.... I'll get to it sometime this week, I promise. :thumb:


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

too late to get in on this Sarge?
troy


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

what am i gonna do with some of you guys?

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/311211-why-i-outta.html#post3589105


----------

